# Getting Started...



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

I am young and interested in getting into the sweeping business. My problem is finding information about hourly rates, time it takes to sweep lots, and getting business. I know it varies but I see people saying 60 an hr and then 300 an hr. I also know not all lots that are the same sq ft will take the same amount of time but I would like to get a general idea on how long a lot will take. Ex. 30000 sq ft of pavement with 5 islands and a moderate amount of trash will take xx amount of time. I am not looking for the one word answer but would appreciate any help you can give. If there are any books or websites you can steer me to that will help me out I would also like that. 
Thanks
MM:waving:


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

jeepxj;421710 said:


> I am young and interested in getting into the sweeping business. My problem is finding information about hourly rates, time it takes to sweep lots, and getting business. I know it varies but I see people saying 60 an hr and then 300 an hr. I also know not all lots that are the same sq ft will take the same amount of time but I would like to get a general idea on how long a lot will take. Ex. 30000 sq ft of pavement with 5 islands and a moderate amount of trash will take xx amount of time. I am not looking for the one word answer but would appreciate any help you can give. If there are any books or websites you can steer me to that will help me out I would also like that.
> Thanks
> MM:waving:


As far as books there are some but if you have time find a parking lot where you can witness someone sweeping it at night or whatever, and next try working partime with a sweeping company. Those are ways of starting. If you have a more agressive approach, you can buy a small ride on sweeper, probably used and bid on a few sites... but bidding will be your weakness. Hell, if you lose money at first, or make less per hour, who cares, you're learning on the job. It won't take long before you figure it out if you are persistent.

It'll take you time because sweeping a fair amount of contracts requires 100 to 150 grand of machinery minimum. You can work your way up there a step at a time.


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the help. Maybe I will look into running a sweeper this winter with my free time.


----------

